# R.I.P. Andy :(



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy was one of my best friends horses but I loved him like he was mine. He passed away yesterday of colic. He was such a super star and a teddy bear, he was only 5 years old and had so much ahead of him. We will miss him so much, His owner is devasted, for her he was one of those one of a kind matches where there is a such a strong bond and they are perfect together, he was her best friend.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

so sorry for you and your friend ;(


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

That's terrible, to lose one so young. Good wishes to you and your friend.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh thats awful, I am soo sorry for his loss. So young...


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

im sorry


----------

